# Musical presentation of Boogie Woogie on twin pianos



## Michael. (Sep 30, 2013)

*.

Boogie Woogie Twins / Dr. John*

Turn your speakers up.

You don't hear boogie woogie like this much anymore; and never likely have you heard it played on twin pianos.

Hope you get a three-minute kick out of this rare musical presentation.


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=C8nFCE1iSk8

.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 30, 2013)

Loved it Michael, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 30, 2013)

_That was amazing loved it.:clap:_


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow!  that'll get you 'movin in the mornin'.........thanks


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, but can they play with their feet ....:lol:


----------



## Anne (Oct 1, 2013)

Loooved it, Michael!!!!   Thanks for the memories!!  

Ahh; Jerry Lee was good, too!!


----------

